
Edwin the Duck is a $99 connected rubber ducky - digital_ins
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/09/lucas-talks-to-a-duck/
======
digital_ins
what've we come to if a rubber duck with a digital thermometer and a wireless
speaker and light is now being featured on CES

